# What exactly is purging a Cigar??



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey guys, just curious what this process actually is and when you would do it? Thanks.


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Just guessing, but I think it's blowing out through it instead of pulling (sucking) toward you. I do it before I relight if a smoke goes out on me.

I'm sure someone more informed will follow up with a correct answer


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

cubicdissection said:


> Just guessing, but I think it's blowing out through it instead of pulling (sucking) toward you. I do it before I relight if a smoke goes out on me.
> 
> I'm sure someone more informed will follow up with a correct answer


Sounds right to me. I know that it has something to do with buring off the tars and chemicals that settle in a "gone out" cigar.

All I know for sure is that doing so seriously improves the taste.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

cubicdissection said:


> Just guessing, but I think it's blowing out through it instead of pulling (sucking) toward you. I do it before I relight if a smoke goes out on me.
> 
> I'm sure someone more informed will follow up with a correct answer


Correct! You place your lighter flame directly under the foot & blow out gently. You do this when your cigar starts to get a little harsh, usally towards the last third for myself. Or when you need to relight, as you just said. :thumb:

Just watch out for your eyebrows, as sometimes you'll shoot a pretty good size flame out the end.:fear:


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Correct! You place your lighter flame directly under the foot & blow out gently. You do this when your cigar starts to get a little harsh, usally towards the last third for myself. Or when you need to relight, as you just said. :thumb:
> 
> Just watch out for your eyebrows, as sometimes you'll shoot a pretty good size flame out the end.:fear:


Thanks guys. Makes sense to me. I was actually trying it a few times, but had absolutely no clue what I was trying to accomplish in the process. Now I know. Thanks!!!


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy crap, I got it right! Do I get a stuffed animal or anything? 

:second:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

cubicdissection said:


> Holy crap, I got it right! Do I get a stuffed animal or anything?
> 
> :second:


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

cubicdissection said:


> Holy crap, I got it right! Do I get a stuffed animal or anything?
> 
> :second:


We have a winner!! Did you want the Fred Flintstone or the Barney Rubble??


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

A red box with an X? WTF is this shit? I wanted a goddamn teddy bear!


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

tebone673 said:


> We have a winner!! Did you want the Fred Flintstone or the Barney Rubble??


I'll take Wilma's 40 carat bracelet please.

/Leaves for the pawn shop


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

cubicdissection said:


> I'll take Wilma's 40 carat bracelet please.
> 
> /Leaves for the pawn shop


LMAO


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

instead of being a puffer fish you become a blow fish..


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I swear purging is like some kind of cigar secret or something. I'd have never known about it if I hadn't come on to the Puff forums and I've been smoking on and off for quite some time. I don't know exactly what is burning off, or what the process that causes the build up of such material is, though what I do know is that the faster you smoke, the more purging seems to be necessary and that you'll definitatly taste when a cigar can use a good purge. What I also know is that you better watch your fingers because some of those purging flames can be massive, it's like a little tobacco flame thrower.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

cubicdissection said:


> A red box with an X? WTF is this shit? I wanted a goddamn teddy bear!


it was a pic of a kitten with a caption that read:
"I got you a cookie... but I ated it."

I don't know what happened to it...


----------



## Vegasgz (Sep 22, 2008)

I also like to purge before I set a cigar down, especially if I am going to leave the room or be distracted for a second. It helps remove the smoke left within the cigar that would otherwise settle into tar.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jolyrogger said:


> instead of being a puffer fish you become a blow fish..


LMAO. Well said.


----------

